# 336



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I hoping to get this 336 from the hobby shop were i go. Didn't realise they ate hard wired instead of the other steamer no big deal just didn't realise it is there an advantage. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some 336's have a 4 wire jack with a 5th wire soldered on directly; others have all wires direct connected in the engine. Some 336's have small motors, some have large motors. Look closely to be sure of any details important to you.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The one iam looking and hoping to get is direct wiring large motor needs a complete over haul but in good shape.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the plug better. Easier to separate the tender from engine. You would still have the 5th wire
to deal with. I put a plug inline with mine on 5th wire. Hard to work on a northern with tender attached. I have never seen a 336 with direct wiring. Most, not all will have large motor. I love my 336. Only large motor I have. All my other northerns have small motors. I really do not notice much difference in power of the motors. I think I have 5 northerns. They are too cool. As far as the one you are looking at, as long as all parts are there you will be fine. You can always add a plug if you want. I have 2 283s and one 293 with direct wiring. Some day I will probably add plugs. I want a K5 with large motor. They go for alot on ebay. Around 300.00. I am not paying 300.00 for a K5.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I here ya i have a 332 but its dc waiting for the dalle 400 from portline hobby. he's a little behind. No hurry on the 336 its missing the 4 rails on tender and one step is missing. I don't think the speaker works but thats ok . i also have a k335 which i love if i can get that 336 i will be really happy. O also have one 283 which is hard wired. And my other is plug. 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have made plugs to replace the soldered 5th wire.You still use the same wiring but you use a plug that goes into the 5th wire hole.. I was selling these, but if you want one, send me a PM with your address and I'll donate it to your 336 project, just pay my shipping, which would be around $5 bucks or so.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks still trying to convince him to sell it separately he still wants to sell it as a package with 3 or 4 others cars with it. I go in once a week to talk to him then i work him to sell it separate. Hell cave. Lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Thanks still trying to convince him to sell it separately he still wants to sell it as a package with 3 or 4 others cars with it. I go in once a week to talk to him then i work him to sell it separate. Hell cave. Lol


The cars that go with it should be a 928 log car, 931 gondola, 944 crane, and a 945 work caboose.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the additional cars with the engine are the four Flyernut lists that is an original set someone sold. My opinion if these are the four cars would be to keep the original set intact and take all the pieces.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

There not only one car is. 931 . thanks 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> There not only one car is. 931 . thanks
> Al


I can probably supply you with a 944 and a 945, but I don't have too many 928's.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I can probably supply you with a 944 and a 945, but I don't have too many 928's.


As usual I'm wrong with those car numbers, I think. The car numbers would be correct for a K335...Sorry, I was in the hospital last Sunday all morning, dead hand and arm, tongue was numb, lips were drooping on the left side, and I was slurring my words. Can't get my thinking process into gear.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Dont worry about it health is more important you just take care of your self.
Al


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

The #931 appears in part of the "Challenger" freight set (1953-54) headed by a #336 and comprised of:

# 922 – (1953-57) Boxcar – Dark Green – “GAEX” 
# 921 – (1953-56) Hopper – Tuscan – “C.B.& Q” Burlington R. R." 
# 931 – (1952-55) Gondola – Dark Green – "T&P" 
# 947 – (1953-58) Reefer – Orange – “Northern Pacific” 
# 924 – (1953-56) Hopper – Gray – “CRP Jersey Central” Covered Cement 
# 929 – (1953-56) Stock Car – Tuscan – "Missouri Pacific" 
# 930 – (1953-57) Caboose – Brown – “American Flyer Lines” – Illuminated

If the other cars appear in the list then chances are this is what it was from. J.B.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats a bunch of cars in a set. Most do not have that many. 336 locomotives most had pulmor except the early 336.
And of coarse my 336 must be an early one. No pulmor.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a nice 336. It was just redone. Can motor. First part of video is pulling 6 passenger cars.
Then it pulls a bunch of freight cars. Good smoker also.




Jeff's S Scale 4-8-4 Smoking Up a Storm on His S Gauge Layout, Apr 27, 2015 - YouTube


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad health problems. I thought you were on the mend lately. Here's hoping for some good recovery luck. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Once again, that is a nice traditional layout. All those 27"R curves make a big difference.
Mopac, its impossible to miss the IC E8 and the six Budd cars.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice video and thanks for the info


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sagas said:


> The #931 appears in part of the "Challenger" freight set (1953-54) headed by a #336 and comprised of:
> 
> # 922 – (1953-57) Boxcar – Dark Green – “GAEX”
> # 921 – (1953-56) Hopper – Tuscan – “C.B.& Q” Burlington R. R."
> ...


That's the same line-up one of my references alludes to..Sorry, I just wasn't up to typing out the right ones.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad health problems. I thought you were on the mend lately. Here's hoping for some good recovery luck.
> 
> Kenny


Yea, I thought I was on the mend too.. I'm on a newer med. that wacks the bee-jeepers out of these complex migraines, hope it helps.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I did miss the IC till you said something. There was bigger than you know what.

flyernut, you take care.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well i was hoping to get the 336 from the hobby shop were i go but someone came in and offered 400.00 for i was only going to pay 275. O well keep on looking.
Al


----------

